# Shropshire House - Pic Heavy!



## neill (Nov 18, 2011)

Another random find while out and about working in an area I don't know. The day started in a fairly odd way as I was working in the country house of a fairly well know past MP, who now sits in the house of Lords. As I had finished what i was working on early, I took some time to explore the surrounding area. While driving through a deserted valley I saw not one, or two, but three abandoned houses in just 1/2 mile. As I still had a suit on so I picked the house with the simplest access, only to put my foot through the floor as I entered! 

















































When leaving I was stopped by a neighbour who asked if I was going to buy the place or had come from the local council (I think it was the suit that did it), nothing I could say would convince them otherwise.

Sorry about the *rap pictures but I only had my phone camera on me.

Enjoy!

N.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 18, 2011)

For every abandoned house, I always ask, Why? What's the story behind it?


----------



## neill (Nov 18, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> For every abandoned house, I always ask, Why? What's the story behind it?



The house is a farm workers cottage, and when the old man living their retired me was offered shelterd housing by the local council, which he took. He still alive and well, or so the neighbours told me. Why the cottage was not sold or rented, no one knows.


----------



## mookster (Nov 18, 2011)

That cooker is great


----------



## eggbox (Nov 18, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> For every abandoned house, I always ask, Why? What's the story behind it?



Ditto. Can't help picturing the last person/people in there.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 18, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Ditto. Can't help picturing the last person/people in there.



Agree, possibly have an addition to the planning consent that it has to be farm worker, looking at all the 70's furniture and wallpaper I remember how sh*t that style was....that cooker IS brilliant. Nice find mate.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 19, 2011)

Good one! Apart from going through the floor I bet you were dead chuffed!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

That wallpaper is special! 
Nice report, always love seeing finds like this still cropping up


----------



## sleepless (Nov 20, 2011)

I should think that the cooker would be worth a few quid once restored!


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2011)

That’s a wee bit dilapidated, your MP must have really screwed up his expenses, Great report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------

